# Obsidian Detailing: Jackies G'Zox Custom Cube Show Car



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*WARNING, GRAB A BREW, IM BACK TO FORM ON LONG WINDED WRITE UPS*

This write up is a long time coming. Totally forgot i had not posted it anywhere in full. 
The back story is our very own Jackie Wong, mr fusso himself, required a van for moving stock and displaying at shows. He, however, did not want a van, so opted for a very appropriate Nissan Cube instead. Both car and van, and rolling demonstrator. 
The car he bought looked like this

12834816_10153274305231012_1245539984_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

However the car that he BROUGHT looked like this

P1040942 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040943 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Custom painted by a VERY good body shop in a GTR colour called midnight purple 2, it arrived as described, extra clear ready for sanding, with minimal after prep done. An example of the peel due to the clear thickness

P1040949 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040945 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040948 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A view under strip lights

P1040950 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And examples of the minimal finishing done to rectify only minor areas from the painter

P1040956 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040957 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040958 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040961 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040965 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So test areas are done. This is the rear nearside door. I started with my usual routine of measurements, pre, during, and post sanding. To work out removal rates and peel levels.

P1040974 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

1500 dry

P1040976 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040978 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

3000 damp

P1040983 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Cut in tight areas

P1040987 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then bulk compounding

P1040989 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040990 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040992 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

We then pulled the car out to asses distinction of image and correction levels

P1040997 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50, the way it should be done, the tape is to mark an area that needs more machining

P1040999 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

P1050002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

P1050001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

P1050003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

P1050005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And some test reflections when we pulled it back in.

P1050006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Happy with distinction of image (DOI) this is exactly how i worked around the car

P1050009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Even and close enough to stay safe quickly on edges

P1050012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Reflections even start to come through when sanded properly by machine

P1050024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050031 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050033 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Polishing begins, first rough cut

P1050057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then fine cut

P1050059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rough

P1050076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Fine

P1050077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rough

P1050078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Fine

P1050079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rough

P1050082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Fine

P1050084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Next the whole car was refined ready for coating. I managed to get a good example of the flip paint, same panel, same light, different angles.

P1050092 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050098 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

There is a large gap now before these final images. I took no more during coating with G'Zox hi mohs and the fixing of the carbon pieces. These images are provided by jackie himself months later

12837519_10153274259726012_1884683394_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

12675019_10153274253491012_1004677858_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

12842583_10153274254541012_1842279976_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

12674774_10153274253211012_1132077048_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

12325528_10153274252451012_1607492922_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

image1 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I apologies for the huge write up, it wouldn't come across properly if i left bits out. As always, there is NO post image correction or messing of any type. What you see is what we took


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looks great as always Matt. Great finish achieved on a cool choice of paint and colour. 

Hope Jackie aka Mr Fusso was happy with the result as it certainly has a nice shine and reflection


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Love Cubes!

Dam fine job!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome work. I want that car lol


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Love those cubes very rare care in Northern Ireland.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Those final shots are awesome such a deep wet look shine, top job.

Sanding paint looks scary


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a well conducted detail and write as, as we expect.

Fantastic work there and what a fab car Jackie!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb Matt - what a stunning finish and colour! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolutely top drawer Matt - as usual 🏻


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nicely done...:thumb:

Its a love/hate shaped vehicle so much so the latest ones have been softened a lot.

Certainly distinctive and as soon as i spotted the colour i knew it would look stunning when properly polished up...:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome Matt. Top work again.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks amazing, great work!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic result.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW mate that is Cubtastic lol, and somebody had been to Costco i see:thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning. Detailing doesn't really get better than this does it?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Epic write up and the work left me open mouthed! Now THAT's detailing at the top of your game...:doublesho


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Just awesome..

What kind of time is involved in doing this to an "average" sized car ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alpinaman said:


> Just awesome..
> 
> What kind of time is involved in doing this to an "average" sized car ?


5 to 6 days on a standard hatch back size vehicle. Its a lengthy job when on your own. If the paint isn't super hard i can use the denim pads and get close ish to a similar look a little quicker


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Matt :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome work as usual Matt, don't expect anything less! That is a lovely finish and the Cube looks great


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread has now prompted the new car search!! Nissan Cube it is ! Going to import one to my spec once I go and see one locally to make sure I actually like it inside and the drive so. Cheers Matt


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks well that Mat:thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

That sanding looked a bit scary!! GREAT job Matt!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great turnaround and thanks for the write up.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I carnt help thinking if he'd had it painted properly you wouldn't of needed to do that


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cossierick said:


> I carnt help thinking if he'd had it painted properly you wouldn't of needed to do that


Believe me this is a very highly regarded restoration shop. He is very talented. The finish was due to the extra material added. Judge it from the finished colour and flake, not the peel. If he hadn't painted it so well, the finish after we did it would not have come close


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

thats a fine piece of work matt


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Believe me this is a very highly regarded restoration shop. He is very talented. The finish was due to the extra material added. Judge it from the finished colour and flake, not the peel. If he hadn't painted it so well, the finish after we did it would not have come close


I understand how it works , thats what i do for a living . I understand the reason for sone refinment and wax etc after the job has cured but not to start flating unless thats whats been asked for ! 
I still think it would of made for a nicer job while its still stripped rather than having to mask up silly things like washer jets etc but hey ho. Good job never the less


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

cossierick said:


> I understand how it works , thats what i do for a living . I understand the reason for sone refinment and wax etc after the job has cured but not to start flating unless thats whats been asked for !
> 
> I still think it would of made for a nicer job while its still stripped rather than having to mask up silly things like washer jets etc but hey ho. Good job never the less


Remember to post up a thread when you do your next one mate, really looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cossierick said:


> I understand how it works , thats what i do for a living . I understand the reason for sone refinment and wax etc after the job has cured but not to start flating unless thats whats been asked for !
> I still think it would of made for a nicer job while its still stripped rather than having to mask up silly things like washer jets etc but hey ho. Good job never the less


Thats what I'm saying, its what was asked for. The painter to add extra material so we can sand it back to get a show car finish. They could have sanded it, and probably got an almost identical finish, but as we still needed to polish further and add coatings, it made sense to do it in house. We didn't sand out of necessity so to speak, it was a choice and arrangement.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking job that Matt, would expect anything less though mate.:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,fantastic finish.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Interesting job on an interesting wee motor, great job as always and several lessons learned from the post. Nice!


----------

